# Our Latest Video



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

As many of you know, Sweetfeet and I do our best to share our trips through video. We do not always catch a bounty of big fish, but we manage a few. As I get older, I have realized that I love the adventure just as much as I love the fish. Here is our latest piece. It isn't full of fish porn, but there are a few small fish. 
Feel free to comment on the video and subscribe to the site. We always enjoy the input.
Merf
http://flatlanderflyfishing.com/?p=580


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

video looks great, what camera are you shooting with?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Great Video!!!! Always enjoy watching them....


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

The video is shot on a Cannon 7D and a GoPro with a flat lens. Mike(Sweetfeet) would have to give you the specifics on the lens for the Cannon. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i was really impressed with the shots of the aerial insects, very clear, awesome shot


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Awsome video.i have been looking at the go pro cams i think im gonna get 1 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

sweet video man!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Was that a green weenie in the fish's mouth at about the 3 minute mark? 

Good video, love the music.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Was that a green weenie in the fish's mouth at about the 3 minute mark?
> 
> Good video, love the music.


Absolutely! When all else fails...tie on a green weenie!


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

All, glad you're digging the video. Yesterday the nice folks at TU let us know that they had put the video their own page - that was cool!

All the underwater stuff was shot on a GoPro, but you should do a little research about flat lens modifications before you buy...just so you know what you're getting into (I blogged about it here: http://flatlanderflyfishing.com/?p=281).

The "pretty" footage was shot on a Canon 7D DSLR camera with a Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS II lens.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

SweetFeet said:


> All, glad you're digging the video. Yesterday the nice folks at TU let us know that they had put the video their own page - that was cool!
> 
> All the underwater stuff was shot on a GoPro, but you should do a little research about flat lens modifications before you buy...just so you know what you're getting into (I blogged about it here: http://flatlanderflyfishing.com/?p=281).
> 
> The "pretty" footage was shot on a Canon 7D DSLR camera with a Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS II lens.


Did you order the flat lens directly from Mako?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I always enjoy your videos. They inspire me to buy a better camera lol. 

About the green weenie, its one of my go-to flies. It's an underrated fly, and when nothing else is catching fish, a green weenie probably will!


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

TheCream said:


> Did you order the flat lens directly from Mako?


Correct. The swap took about 10 minutes to do. One note, test the housing after you swap lenses to check water tightness...without the camera in the housing!!! Might as well be safe.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

SweetFeet said:


> Correct. The swap took about 10 minutes to do. One note, test the housing after you swap lenses to check water tightness...without the camera in the housing!!! Might as well be safe.


I was all set to order the Mako...then I read that the filter size that fits the BlurFix is the same as my series of photo filters I have for my macro lens for my Nikon DSLR. In other words, I just ordered the BlurFix. 

The thought of having a good polarizing filter on the GoPro for a sunny day of fishing was way too much to pass up.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

The new video made this week's Friday Film Festival on the Orvis website. TU posted it on their facebook page as well. Pretty cool.
Jeff, that lens will make a big difference. I look forward to seeing some good underwater video from you very soon!


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

fishmerf said:


> The new video made this week's Friday Film Festival on the Orvis website. TU posted it on their facebook page as well. Pretty cool.
> Jeff, that lens will make a big difference. I look forward to seeing some good underwater video from you very soon!


Here's the link to the Orvis FFFF...

http://www.orvisnews.com/FlyFishing/Friday-Film-Festival-031612.aspx

Lots of great videos to watch if ur stuck indoors


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

TheCream said:


> I was all set to order the Mako...then I read that the filter size that fits the BlurFix is the same as my series of photo filters I have for my macro lens for my Nikon DSLR. In other words, I just ordered the BlurFix.
> 
> The thought of having a good polarizing filter on the GoPro for a sunny day of fishing was way too much to pass up.


The BlurFix is the Cadillac of flat lens mods...and the price isnt bad at all! Not only will the polarizer help you see thru the waters surface, it'll make ur underwater video a little clearer...especially in high-oxygen waters. A lot of guys are using a red or blue filter underwater, too, to help balance out the green hue of the footage...lots of options with the BlurFix.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

SweetFeet said:


> Here's the link to the Orvis FFFF...
> 
> http://www.orvisnews.com/FlyFishing/Friday-Film-Festival-031612.aspx
> 
> Lots of great videos to watch if ur stuck indoors


That's pretty darn cool to see the local guys' video on Orvis FFF  Nice!


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Was that a green weenie in the fish's mouth at about the 3 minute mark?
> 
> Nice!!! Haha


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My GoPro looks a lot different now with the BlurFix installed!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

That lens looks awesome! I am sure Mike would comment, but he is in Florida right now. He should have some cool redfish footage up soon!
I am really looking forward to seeing some great footage from your last trip!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fishmerf said:


> That lens looks awesome! I am sure Mike would comment, but he is in Florida right now. He should have some cool redfish footage up soon!
> I am really looking forward to seeing some great footage from your last trip!


I played with the circular polarizing filter, mostly, last week. It does seem to cut down on a lot of the glare off the water and the underwater footage was good. I wish I had done more sub-surface filming. Oh well, next time. 

My WV video will be up shortly.


----------

